# Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?



## dreamdomain (28. Juni 2017)

*Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

Hi Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Top Blow Kühler für meinen Ryzen 5 1600. In Frage kämen schonmal:
- be quiet! Shadow Rock LP
- Scythe Kabuto 3
- Scythe Shuriken

Welcher der drei kühlt am besten und ist nicht lauter als ein Boxed? Gibt es noch andere empfehlenswerte Top Blow Kühler für AM4? Wenns geht bitte ohne extra Kit.

Schonmal Danke im Voraus!


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

kann bitte einer antworten


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

Was spricht denn gegen ein extra Kit? Noctua hätte sonst z.B. noch zwei ziemlich gute Modelle, ist aber nicht ganz billig.


----------



## azzih (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

Generell ist der R5 1600 ziemlich human was Hitzeentwicklung angeht, sprich man braucht da jetzt nicht Unsummen investieren. Persönlich würd ich wohl trotzdem den Be Quiet nehmen alleine wegen dem größeren Lüfter. Die meisten anderen Topblower haben ein 100mm Lüfter und die kleineren neigen halt doch dazu hörbar zu sein. Und Zeiten wo man ein CPU Kühler aus dem PC raushören sollte, sind normal vorbei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> ... Gibt es noch andere empfehlenswerte Top Blow Kühler für AM4? Wenns geht bitte ohne extra Kit...


Dazu müsste man wissen, wie das Gesamtsystem aussieht
- Gehäuse
- Lüfter
- Grafikkarte
- ...


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dazu müsste man wissen, wie das Gesamtsystem aussieht
> - Gehäuse
> - Lüfter
> - Grafikkarte
> - ...


Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 230T
Lüfter: 2 vorne (einer davon durch Festplattenkäfig), hinten und hinten oben jeweils einen
Graka: Gainward GTX 1060 6GB Phoenix
MB: ASRock X370 Gaming K4

falls du noch was brauchst sag einfach


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

Danke, gutes Gehäuse, kann man was mit machen, Deine Lüfter Anzahl ist perfekt für Ruhe und Kühle,
 die Grafikkarte erzeugt kaum Wärme, Dein Mainboard hat hochwertige Kühler der Spannungswandler:
Corsair Graphite Series 230T schwarz (CC-9011036-WW) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 (90-MXB550-A0UAYZ) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland

Frage 1: Warum ein Top-Blower, die sind für ihre Kühlleistung tendenziel lauter und teuer. Ich finde sie
schöner und nutze sie bei Seitenfenster gerne.  Dein Gehäuse hat kein Fenster und genug Platz. Was
spricht gegen einen Tower Kühler? Da Du keine Öffnung im Seitenteil hast, würde ich einen möglichst
flachen Top-Blower nehmen.

Top-Blower gibt es kaum, Du hast alle sinnvollen genannt, wirklich gut sind alle nicht,
CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4, Bauart: Top-Blow-Kühler, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn, dann dieser, mit Scythe habe ich nur seht gute erfahrung gemacht:
Scythe Kabuto 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen ein extra Kit? Noctua hätte sonst z.B. noch zwei ziemlich gute Modelle, ist aber nicht ganz billig.


hmm also wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich keine Lust das extra beim Hersteller zu bestellen und dann ne Woche warten. ich weiß, Noctua ist sehr gut, aber ich kann mich mit den farben nicht anfreunden 

edit: tut mir leid dass ich die antwort auf mein PC Setup und meine Antwort auf deinen Beitrag nicht in einen beitrag gepackt habe

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, gutes Gehäuse, kann man was mit machen, Deine Lüfter Anzahl ist perfekt für Ruhe und Kühle,
> die Grafikkarte erzeugt kaum Wärme, Dein Mainboard hat hochwertige Kühler der Spannungswandler:
> Corsair Graphite Series 230T schwarz (CC-9011036-WW) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
> ASRock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4 (90-MXB550-A0UAYZ) | heise online Preisvergleich / Deutschland
> ...


also ich hab ein fenster. es gibt einen ausführung in schwarz mit fenster. hab ich bei alternate gekauft

edit: was ist ein seitenetuil oder wie das heisst

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> was ist ein seitenetuil oder wie das heisst


Eine andere Bezeichnung für "Wurstfinger" 
Schon korrigiert.

Alles klar, wenn Seitenfenster, nimm den Top-Blower und nimm einen Scythe Kabuto 3, der taugt


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine andere Bezeichnung für "Wurstfinger"
> Schon korrigiert.
> 
> Alles klar, wenn Seitenfenster, nimm den Top-Blower und nimm einen Scythe Kabuto 3, der taugt


und der shuriken und shadow rock lp? also was spricht gegen die. der shuriken ist doch flacher und billiger oder?

edit: seitenfenster ist nur die hälfte der seite. schau es dir bitte an. ich weiss auch nich ob es sich bei der grösse lohnt auf style zu achten
Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> und der shuriken und shadow rock lp?


Die Kühlkörper sind zu klein, die bekommen die Wärme nicht weg.


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

aber der shuriken und der sr lp hat doch nen 120mm. und ein kubato 3 nur 92mm dachte ich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> aber der shuriken und der sr lp hat doch nen 120mm. und ein kubato 3 nur 92mm dachte ich
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


Alle haben 120mm Lüfter, die sind vergleichbar in der Lautstärke, aber die Dicke der Kühllamellen ist extrem unterschiedlich, 
dazu hat der Kubato 8mm -heatpipes und nicht 6mm wie die anderen beiden.
(BxHxT): 130x125x149mm • Lüfter: 120x120x25mm,

Die Höhe von 125mm passt zu Deinen Gehäuse mit 160mm Platz, die resultieren 35mm Abstand reichen aus


----------



## dreamdomain (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle haben 120mm Lüfter, die sind vergleichbar in der Lautstärke, aber die Dicke der Kühllamellen ist extrem unterschiedlich,
> dazu hat der Kubato 8mm -heatpipes und nicht 6mm wie die anderen beiden.
> (BxHxT): 130x125x149mm • Lüfter: 120x120x25mm,
> 
> Die Höhe von 125mm passt zu Deinen Gehäuse mit 160mm Platz, die resultieren 5mm Abstand reichen aus


aber der kubato hat weniger pipes oder?mir gefällt vom aussehen der shuriken am besten, dann sr lp und dann kubato 3. und du meinst wirklich kubato? ich bin mir echt unschlüssig

erklär mir mal wie du das gerechnet hast 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> erklär mir mal wie du das gerechnet hast


meine "3" klemmt manchmal, ist korrigiert. Heißt natürlich 35mm Abstand

Der hat einen kleinen 100mm Lüfter und drei 6mm Heatpipes, die doppelt genutzt werden, dazu minimale Lamellendicken: Reicht nicht von der Kühlleistung
Scythe Shuriken Rev.B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der shadow Rock hat vier 6mm Heatpipes und sehr schmale Lamellen
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Kabuto 3 hat fünf 8mm Heatpipes, davon drei doppelt genutzt und einen sinnvollen dicken Kühlkörper
Dazu hat eine gut geformten Kühlerboden, ich hatte den Fuma mal im Test, schönes Ding.
Scythe Kabuto 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Fakten sind eindeutig


----------



## bastian123f (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

Ich hätte dir den BeQuiet empfohlen. Der läuft sehr Leise und ist auch wirklich gut verarbeitet. 
BeQuiet hat zudem auch einen neuen Kühler rausgebracht. Der ist zwar teuer, aber bietet noch mehr Kühlleistung.  Damit kannst du den Prozessor auch ein wenig höher takten lassen.

be quiet! Dark Rock TF Topblow Kühler:
be quiet! Dark Rock TF Topblow Kühler - CPU Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

Mit einer Höhe von 135mm bleibt dann aber ehr wenig Platz zur Seitenwand. Das macht es lauter und behindet die Luftzufuhr.
Ist aber ansonsten natürlich ein guter Kühler.


----------



## dreamdomain (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Ich hätte dir den BeQuiet empfohlen. Der läuft sehr Leise und ist auch wirklich gut verarbeitet.
> BeQuiet hat zudem auch einen neuen Kühler rausgebracht. Der ist zwar teuer, aber bietet noch mehr Kühlleistung.  Damit kannst du den Prozessor auch ein wenig höher takten lassen.
> 
> be quiet! Dark Rock TF Topblow Kühler:
> be quiet! Dark Rock TF Topblow Kühler - CPU Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei


der TF ist nicht mit AM4 kompatibel 😀
du meinst wohl den Shadow Rock TF 2

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*



NRgamer schrieb:


> der TF ist nicht mit AM4 kompatibel
> du meinst wohl den Shadow Rock TF 2
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk



Doch der ist kompatibel. Du müsstest nur eine kurze Mail an BeQuiet schicken und dann bekommst du ein kostenloses AM4 Montierset dazu. 
Aber der Shadow Rock TF2 wäre auch ein sehr guter Kühler.


----------



## meeen (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

Oder kauf auf Ebay einen Boxed Kühler vom R7 1700. Sieht finde ich ziemlich gut aus in meinem offenen Gehäuse und reicht bis 3,8 Ghz aus.Mit LED Ring und  leuchtendem AMD Schriftzug


----------



## wtfNow (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welchen Top Blow Kühler für Ryzen?*

Wenn die Möglichkeit besteht einen großen Tower-Kühler zu nutzen dann würde ich den immer bevorzugen.
Der Top-Blower erhitzt die VRM noch zusätzlich mit der gewärmten Luft, im Vergleich zum Tower.

Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern


----------

